
Must-See Tech Talks for Every Programmer (2014) - joubert
https://www.ybrikman.com/writing/2014/05/29/must-see-tech-talks-for-every-programmer/
======
pmoriarty
Any suggestions for more recent must-see tech talks?

~~~
GolDDranks
I enjoyed "The Hard Parts of Open Source" by Evan Czaplicki (the creator of
the Elm programming language) a lot.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_4EX4dPppA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_4EX4dPppA)

It's not a talk about technology, but it's a talk on people _in_ technology.
As an open source enthusiast, I found the discussion very important,
especially in context where we easily tend to be distracted by technical
details.

------
wheresvic1
I would love to just read a summary of the talks - has anyone done something
like that?

